# FIFA WC Qatar 2022



## valis

Started this thread for one reason and one reason only; USA v ENG. And if I have to remind anyone, the US is undefeated against England in WC games.

Just sayin'. Looking at you Allan and Ean.....


----------



## ekim68

I'm looking forward to it. The USA team is loaded with youngsters.. :up:


----------



## managed

Wales or Scotland or Ukraine could be in the same group as England, USA and Iran.

I think we will win this time Tim. I would not put money on it though.


----------



## valis

I have zero idea on how good the England team is, so I definitely aint putting money on it. Maybe a beer though.


----------



## 2twenty2

Go 🇨🇦 Go

😁

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2022_FIFA_World_Cup_Group_F


----------



## managed

valis said:


> I have zero idea on how good the England team is, so I definitely aint putting money on it. Maybe a beer though.


England came 2nd in the European Football Championship (aka the Euros) last year so they are pretty good.


----------



## valis

In that case we will likely get smoked.


BUT..... as of now, still undefeated against England in the WC.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a Final... Probably the best ever.. 🆙


----------



## managed

I'm pleased for Messi, I think the WC was the only trophy he had never won.


----------



## ekim68

And of course..  
Lionel Messi’s Argentina jerseys are sold out worldwide


----------



## ekim68

While on the sport of futbol, here is a cool video on Pele teaching Johnny Carson some things.. 


Pelé Shows Johnny How It’s Done | Carson Tonight Show


----------

